# No leasing charges for new DirecTV DVR?



## DamonR (Aug 3, 2007)

I have two "owned" DVRs . I'm about to replace one DVR with a new "leased" unit from Bestbuy. I'm trying to avoid the new monthly lease fee.

My current DirecTV bill has a DVR monthly fee of $5.99 and an "additional receiver" fee of $4.99.

I called D* and was told that, I can buy the new "leased" unit, activate it, and there will be no additional charges on my bill. *No new leasing charges*. I will need to keep the unit active for 2 years or return it to them.

This sounds great to me. But after reading these threads, I'm a little worried.

I was going to do a weaKnees upgrade, but the new tivo is cheaper than replacing the HD.

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The "new" monthly lease fees... are just renamed "additional receiver" fees.
And there is no way to avoid them.

Every unit AFTER your 1st unit, regardless if owned or leased... will carry a $4.99 charge.

It is not clear for the later half of your message...
You do undertand the NEW DirecTV DVRs are not TiVo powered.


----------



## DamonR (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you,

I thought the "leasing fee" would be added to the bill in addition to the "additional receiver" fee.

This'll sound stupid, but I didn't realize the new DirecTV DVRs aren't TIVO. The ones I use now have the TIVO menus etc...

I didn't see and screen shots on the DirecTV site. The features sound similar. Are the new units similar to the old ones?

- Damon


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

similar in that they record TV shows to a hard drive, yes.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Why pay anything upfront for a lease? It really makes no sense to me.



DamonR said:


> I have two "owned" DVRs . I'm about to replace one DVR with a new "leased" unit from Bestbuy. I'm trying to avoid the new monthly lease fee.
> 
> My current DirecTV bill has a DVR monthly fee of $5.99 and an "additional receiver" fee of $4.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> similar in that they record TV shows to a hard drive, yes.


I'd say it's better than the TiVo DVR. It will record the new HD MPEG4 channels and the TiVo one won't.

I don't miss the TiVo DVR and neither will you.


----------



## DamonR (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys...

Looking on-line, the new unit looks great. Larger HD at least. My old unit is an SD-DVR40...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

DamonR said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I thought the "leasing fee" would be added to the bill in addition to the "additional receiver" fee.
> 
> ...


Just look for the little tivo guy on the box or the unit and its a Tivo







BTW The new units are NOTHING like the old ones. Dont listen to stamnly rohmer you will HATE it. It is so different from the tivo interface it will take days just to figure out how to use it. There is no dual live tv buffer. My nephew got one and he told me he felt like he was in a different country using the D* boxes. he had tDirectivos for years and did not know how to change out a bad drive and when D* offered him one for free he took it. He begged me to give him my old S1 that was in a closet. I obilged of course. His free hr20 is sitting in a closet and he is looking for a hr10-250 True Tivo w HD when the change to Mpg 4 comes in who knows what will happen and what will be available. There may be a New HD tivo if tivo reups with liberty. Keep the faith and dont listen to any anti tivo Spammers trying to sell D* boxes cause they probably work for D*


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'd say it's better than the TiVo DVR. It will record the new HD MPEG4 channels and the TiVo one won't.
> 
> I don't miss the TiVo DVR and neither will you.


Than why are you still here. It may be a free country but how about you keep your anti tivo sentiments to yourself. I have had it with people like you. Do you go to the directv forum and say how bad directv is and how great dish network is. The mods there would censor your ass but good. You want to Hawk your directv dvrs dont do it here. Especialy telling a newbie that its better than tivo. You got chuztpa pal.

To the Origional poster you can get a tivo hr10-250 which will record in hd(not new but it is a tivo). It may be years before it will be All mpeg 4. BTW If you get one like on ebay 2 things make sure there is no money owed to D* and tell the csr when you activate it that it is not new. and it may come up as owned


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'd say it's better than the TiVo DVR. It will record the new HD MPEG4 channels and the TiVo one won't.
> 
> I don't miss the TiVo DVR and neither will you.


And _please_ remember,

It was *Stanley Rohner* who gave you that little nugget of info.

Nobody else. All the "glory" belongs to *Stanley Rohner*.

Make sure you remember, _no one on this board gave you that info except for_ *Stanley Rohner*.

Don't forget!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'd say it's better than the TiVo DVR. It will record the new HD MPEG4 channels and the TiVo one won't.
> 
> I don't miss the TiVo DVR and neither will you.


What new channels are you reffering to are you saying the hr10-250 wont record them YOU ARE WRONG! There are what like 12 channels the tivo SD cant record IN HD so what it looks OK on my 42 in Plasma and i can record the other 500 channels. So take your false info someplace else and go back to your cubicle in D* CSR VIlle. or perhaps to your sat install company with overstocked in D* Boxes

BTW SD is standard defenition Circuit city has some BRAND New DIREC"TIVO" SD for like 80 bucks leased. Or Grab a Hr10-250 cause If i am not mistaken they can record ALL OF Directvs programming Cause MPeg 4 is not even rolled out yet.(I am not 100 % sure) But pretty sure


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

jmoak said:


> And _please_ remember,
> 
> It was *Stanley Rohner* who gave you that little nugget of info.
> 
> ...


I Hope that is not his REal name. Cause the OP might scour the Phone books of the nation for revenge


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What new channels are you reffering to are you saying the hr10-250 wont record them YOU ARE WRONG! There are what like 12 channels the tivo SD cant record IN HD so what it looks OK on my 42 in Plasma and i can record the other 500 channels. So take your false info someplace else and go back to your cubicle in D* CSR VIlle. or perhaps to your sat install company with overstocked in D* Boxes
> 
> BTW SD is standard defenition Circuit city has some BRAND New DIREC"TIVO" SD for like 80 bucks leased. Or Grab a Hr10-250 cause If i am not mistaken they can record ALL OF Directvs programming Cause MPeg 4 is not even rolled out yet.(I am not 100 % sure) But pretty sure


I am pretty sure he is referring to the channels that will go live in September. And eventually any HD provided via SAT (since they are all going to convert to MPEG-4 and broadcast from a SAT, that no DTiVo can receive).

As of today... no TiVo can record SAT Provided HD-Locals. (Locals and MPEG-4 RSNs)

Has anyone actually got one of those "new" samsung DTiVos from Circuit City...
It is extremely odd, that they have stock on an item, that hasn't been produced for over 2 years now.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

jmoak said:


> And _please_ remember,
> 
> It was *Stanley Rohner* who gave you that little nugget of info.
> 
> ...


Poor DamonR must be getting really confused with all the false information from the people who supposed to know what they are talking about.
Fact - all new HD channels will be MPEG4 and HR10-250 will not be able to receive them.
Fact - DamonR never asked this question because most likely he doesn't care about HD.
Fact - Stanley Rohner is not the only one who prefers HR-20 to HR10. There are at least 2 of us. Actually I prefer R-15 to R-10 as well. It is not TiVo, but has more features and better GUI if you care to spend 15 minutes to read the manual and learn how to use it. For somebody who claims that it takes days to learn how to use it, I can only recommend to go back to elementary school and learn to read first.
Fact - Neither Hr20 or R-15 have a dual buffer, but anybody who needs dual buffer functionality can just hit record button twice and flip between two programs by hitting PREV button just like if they were using dual buffer. And it wouldn't be 30 minutes abortion of the buffer that TiVo has, you will get full 1.5 hours of the first buffer saved plus all the new stuff on both channels.
Fact - Samsung DirecTivo is out of stock online with Circuit City, and most likely none of stores has it (I checked availability in Colorado stores, but I'm almost sure that stores in other states don't have them either). I think it just a fluke, old database entry.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I would think this is YOUR opinion and not fact.



samo said:


> Fact - Stanley Rohner is not the only one who prefers HR-20 to HR10. There are at least 2 of us. Actually I prefer R-15 to R-10 as well. It is not TiVo, but has more features and better GUI if you care to spend 15 minutes to read the manual and learn how to use it. For somebody who claims that it takes days to learn how to use it, I can only recommend to go back to elementary school and learn to read first.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'd say it's better than the TiVo DVR. It will record the new HD MPEG4 channels and the TiVo one won't.
> 
> I don't miss the TiVo DVR and neither will you.


Um 
thanks but don't tell me what I will and won't miss.
The only reason I switched to DTV in the 1st place was to get TiVo.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Um
> thanks but don't tell me what I will and won't miss.
> The only reason I switched to DTV in the 1st place was to get TiVo.


Me too!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Um
> thanks but don't tell me what I will and won't miss.
> The only reason I switched to DTV in the 1st place was to get TiVo.


I already had DTV a couple years before the DTiVo was offered in my area, but I jumped on it ASAP because I'd seen TiVo at a friend's house and liked it.

As recently as 2 months ago I had to move away from my TiVo box, and oh boy do I miss it!

If you look at dear Stan's other posts he shills for his beloved DTV DVRs quite often w/o offering any real input to the discussions at hand, so take them for what they are worth.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

_after quoting my post, samo said:_


samo said:


> Poor DamonR must be getting really confused with all the false information from the people who supposed to know what they are talking about.


What exactly was "false" about my post?

Stanley WAS the only one who gave him that info! ...unless I missed some cosmic sarcasm, which I've been known to do from time to time.

The op was looking for opinions and Stanley gave him his. I pointed out the uniqueness of his opinion in this forum. Is that a problem? Did I miss the memo or something?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I am pretty sure he is referring to the channels that will go live in September. And eventually any HD provided via SAT (since they are all going to convert to MPEG-4 and broadcast from a SAT, that no DTiVo can receive).
> 
> As of today... no TiVo can record SAT Provided HD-Locals. (Locals and MPEG-4 RSNs)
> 
> ...


Well When my SD tivo stops working with D* They will have to give me a free hr20 or refund my 250 lifetime service. If even 1 channel in my lineup cant be recieved they owe me either or. Since 1. i am still alive 2. i have a dvr.
Truthfully I can Care less about HD. i am a couch potato but the SD Looks Ok To me on my 42in plasma. So basicly they will have to pry my tivo from my cold dead hands.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

magnus said:


> I would think this is YOUR opinion and not fact.


The Fact part is "Fact - Stanley Rohner is not the only one who prefers HR-20 to HR10. There are at least 2 of us. Actually I prefer R-15 to R-10 as well.", rest of the paragraph is my opinion explaining the fact.


> What exactly was "false" about my post?
> 
> Stanley WAS the only one who gave him that info! ...unless I missed some cosmic sarcasm, which I've been known to do from time to time.
> 
> The op was looking for opinions and Stanley gave him his. I pointed out the uniqueness of his opinion in this forum. Is that a problem? Did I miss the memo or something?


Your post was not the false, but as you mentioned was sarcastic about Stanley's opinion. Like Stanley is nuts, don't listen to him. It summarized sentiment of the majority of the replies, this why I quoted you. Majority of the other replies contained false information.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Well When my SD tivo stops working with D* They will have to give me a free hr20 or refund my 250 lifetime service. If even 1 channel in my lineup cant be recieved they owe me either or. Since 1. i am still alive 2. i have a dvr.
> Truthfully I can Care less about HD. i am a couch potato but the SD Looks Ok To me on my 42in plasma. So basicly they will have to pry my tivo from my cold dead hands.


The day your SD TiVo stops working on D*... is the day it has physically broken.
Right now there are no plans to get rid of MPEG-2 SD... nor disable the DirecTiVos.

So nothing is changing on your SD-DTiVos... because of the new HD channels.

Since you have no concern for HD... then really... none of this shoudl really be a concern... the existing SD-DTiVos are going to continue to work, and fact even get a software upgrade in 2008...

Any channel in the SD lineup that corresponds to your package, you will be able to receive and record


----------



## DamonR (Aug 3, 2007)

Yikes... didn't mean to cause such a ruckus (being new to the board and all...)  

I guess my question should've been...

Hey guys, the hard drive in my old "Standard Def" DirecTV Tivo DVR crashed. Should I replace the hard drive for $130 or just buy a new "Standard Def" DirecTV DVR at Best buy for $100?

I LOVE my current machines (got 2 of them) I do love the two-tuner buffer thing when flipping between two football games and skipping the time-outs etc...

It's not the $30... I just want similar features to what I've been used to.

- Damon


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

DamonR said:


> I LOVE my current machines (got 2 of them) I do love the two-tuner buffer thing when flipping between two football games and skipping the time-outs etc...
> 
> It's not the $30... I just want similar features to what I've been used to.
> 
> - Damon


Just replace the drive and stick with your current tivo dvrs. The new dvrs that directv now carries are not capabale of "the two-tuner buffer thing when flipping between two football games".

If you go with the new ones then you will loose the ability to do that.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

samo said:


> Your post was not the false


Thank you.


samo said:


> It summarized sentiment of the majority of the replies, this why I quoted you.


Then you misunderstood my post.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

jmoak said:


> The new dvrs that directv now carries are not capabale of "the two-tuner buffer thing when flipping between two football games".


I just *can't* understand how this is a serious problem. Why not record both games? I usually do when I'm watching two football games simultaneously. That way an accidental channel up/down doesn't lose a buffer.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I just *can't* understand how this is a serious problem. Why not record both games? I usually do when I'm watching two football games simultaneously. That way an accidental channel up/down doesn't lose a buffer.


Makes two of us.
1. While watching the game hit record button.
2. During commercials switch to another game, hit record button. 
3. Use PREV button to flip between games at will.
How difficult this instruction is?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, cause you had all that listed under 'Fact'. So, I wondered if you really had some facts to prove it.



samo said:


> The Fact part is "Fact - Stanley Rohner is not the only one who prefers HR-20 to HR10. There are at least 2 of us. Actually I prefer R-15 to R-10 as well.", rest of the paragraph is my opinion explaining the fact.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

DamonR said:


> Yikes... didn't mean to cause such a ruckus (being new to the board and all...)
> 
> I guess my question should've been...
> 
> ...


Save yourself the headaches with Directv's crappy R15. On the Circuit City webstie, they are selling new Directivos for $78.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> The day your SD TiVo stops working on D*... is the day it has physically broken.
> Right now there are no plans to get rid of MPEG-2 SD... nor disable the DirecTiVos.
> 
> So nothing is changing on your SD-DTiVos... because of the new HD channels.
> ...


Kewl


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

lancelot said:


> Save yourself the headaches with Directv's crappy R15. On the Circuit City webstie, they are selling new Directivos for $78.


Hey Now you are insulting The 2 directv subs That like the r15 Stanly and samo.

Just kidding  I am sure there are at least 4 or 5 out of the 4 million or so


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I've never had an r15, never said I did.

What's Billy Bob Boy's problem? Someone says they like the DIRECTV HD DVR better than the TiVo and he has a fit. The DIRECTV HR20 is the only option for the new HD channels coming in September. Get over it.

Like you said - It's a free country. I can post what I want even if you don't like it ya big crybaby.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Stanley: The HR20 may be the only option in September, but as the masses get them (not just early adopters like most of us), they will not tolerate the constant missed recordings, lockups, etc. Even folks with no expereince with Tivo know when the HR20 doesn't record their shows. Directv: wake up: Make an MPEG IV TIVO DVR!


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

lancelot:The HR20 has been working fine for a long time now. I haven't had any missed recordings, lockups, etc... since last October or so.

It had some problems when it first came out but the software upgrades have taken care of that.

That's a nice try to make the HR20 look bad. 

_Even folks with no expereince with Tivo know when the HR20 doesn't record their shows._
What was this statement trying to prove ?

The "masses" have been getting HR20s for a while now. The HR20 has been out since Septmeber of last year. When an HR10-250 dies DIRECTV has been replacing them with the HR20s.

lancelot:wake up. DIRECTV has made a great MPEG IV DVR !


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I've never had an r15, never said I did.
> 
> What's Billy Bob Boy's problem? Someone says they like the DIRECTV HD DVR better than the TiVo and he has a fit. The DIRECTV HR20 is the only option for the new HD channels coming in September. Get over it.
> 
> Like you said - It's a free country. I can post what I want even if you don't like it ya big crybaby.


My problem Is YOU!! If you dont like Tivo And you prefer the Directv dvr Go praise it at The Other forum. First of all NO TALK OF DIRECTV DVRS is allowed HERE GET IT!! So let The door Hit you on the way out GET IT! Since the owner of this thread has said no talk about directv dvrs. It is Not a free country here. When You spit in Our faces do you expect us to laugh and say Oh thats all right. My problem with your post was that You not only were putting down tivo in praise of the directv box (WHICH IS NOT ALLOWED HERE) But you are trying to convince a new person to the forum of your opinion. Praise the D* SH*T All you want! But dont come in to our house and say its better than tivo. By The way Calling me a crybaby is a FLAME!! Also Not allowed :down:


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> lancelot:The HR20 has been working fine for a long time now. I haven't had any missed recordings, lockups, etc... since last October or so.
> 
> It had some problems when it first came out but the software upgrades have taken care of that.
> 
> ...


Fine Enjoy your hr20. Discussion of Directv dvrs is not allowed here. This is not even A HD Forum


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> My problem Is YOU!! If you dont like Tivo And you prefer the Directv dvr Go praise it at The Other forum. First of all NO TALK OF DIRECTV DVRS is allowed HERE GET IT!! So let The door Hit you on the way out GET IT! Since the owner of this thread has said no talk about directv dvrs. It is Not a free country here. When You spit in Our faces do you expect us to laugh and say Oh thats all right. My problem with your post was that You not only were putting down tivo in praise of the directv box (WHICH IS NOT ALLOWED HERE) But you are trying to convince a new person to the forum of your opinion. Praise the D* SH*T All you want! But dont come in to our house and say its better than tivo. By The way Calling me a crybaby is a FLAME!! Also Not allowed :down:


I've seen someone get so worked up over DVRs.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey Stan,

We're glad you like your HR20, but it would appear you're in the minority. According to a pool I saw recently, less than half of the respondents felt the box was ready.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

RS4 said:


> Hey Stan,
> 
> We're glad you like your HR20, but it would appear you're in the minority. According to a pool I saw recently, less than half of the respondents felt the box was ready.


Hey RS4,

We're glad you like your TiVo.

The HR20 discussion forum at dbstalk.com doesn't seem to agree with the  "pool"  you saw recently.


----------



## SLOmike (Feb 1, 2002)

I just completed the work of replacing the hard drive in my old Sony SAT-T60 DirecTiVo so that I could reactivate it. When it died a last fall, I figured I would give the new DirecTV DVR a try (R15).

I had to have the R15 replaced due to problems with the machine. The replacement R15 did not work much better. Randomlly when the drive got close to full, it would start recording shows and listing them in the guide with the wrong name. 

Only fix was to erase everything and restart. It would work fine until the drive got close to full again.

Also, the box could not figure out which channels it could recieve. I tried recording baseball games for my favorite team and it kept trying to record from the MLB channels (which I don't get). I spent an hour or two on the phone with tech support for this problem and their only answer was to manually schedule the recordings. That is why I have a DVR, so that I don't have to spend all of my time scanning the guide.

Worst part. No 30 second skip. The 30 second zoom just is not the same. It takes 30+ seconds to skip over 4 minutes of commercials.

One more annoying thing. It is supposed to be a feature, but I found it really annoying. The program guide always displayed live tv in the corner. I have a 4 year old daughter and we record "kid shows" for her. When a show I was watching ended and I went to the guide to pick another one, there would invariably be a kids show displayed on live tv. My daughter would hear or see the show, drop whatever she was doing and want to watch the show. It was a battle almost every time 

My wife was so happy when I got the old DirecTiVo working.

I have a few more programs to watch on the R15 and then it will be taken off my account. I will send it back to DirecTV if they want it.

-Mike


----------

